# Weekend fish feeding issue with API® 3-Day Pyramid Fish Feeder



## Photo_man76 (Feb 3, 2012)

So i went away this past weekend for 3 days and left one of these API® 3-Day Pyramid Fish Feeders in the tank - I have used this before and it has worked but this time it did not dissolve and my fish did not get feed - I ended up losing a bunch 

Anyone else uses these and have the same bad luck as me?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that - what kind of fish did you lose? I would have assumed most could go a few days with out food.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've gone away and not fed my fish for 3 days without any issues. Try feeding them just a bit more for a few days leading up to the fasting time.

I've even had to do it once with fry....no issues.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I've gone up to 3 days without losing fish, mind you for 2 straight days beforehand I feed bloodworms so I fatten them up a bit.
I would recommend getting an automatic feeder.
I went out and picked one up (Nutramatic 2X - $30) it's battery operated and feeds every 12 hours so now when I know I'll be gone for more than 2 days I set that up


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Echoing the sentiments of other people, I have gone for 3 days without feeding my fish with no problems whatsoever.

Those food pyramids are usually hit and miss as well; sometimes they release too much all at once, and end up polluting your water and causing an ammonia spike


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I've read some disturbing things about those multi day feeding things.. especially if they are held together with plaster.. which most of them are. Most fish can go at least a week, many can go longer than that, without being fed. In a mature tank, many will graze off the biofilm or any algae that's in there, if they are omnivores or herbivores. Strict carnivores might take to eating their tank mates if they get hungry enough, but a few days should not have caused deaths. I'd be more suspicious that the feeding block was responsible for that.


----------

